# A32 LSD



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

My current g/box is RS5F50A. Any LSD kit for this g/box? Or I must change to RS5F50V?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you could get a quaife.
the cheapest/easiest route is to get a "V" box rather than the "A" box you already have.


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> you could get a quaife.
> the cheapest/easiest route is to get a "V" box rather than the "A" box you already have.


What else car model is using this gbox?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

infiniti I30t (96-99)
a very rare maxima SE(95-99)
look at the tag on the firewall underhood to see if it's a "V" trans or not.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

I would check local salvage yards first, you never know what you'll find.


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

i from Malaysia, some of these car model not exist


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

internetautomart said:


> infiniti I30t (96-99)
> a very rare maxima SE(95-99)
> look at the tag on the firewall underhood to see if it's a "V" trans or not.


The rare Maxima model is called an *ES*...non-US version Maxima. Common in Canada though but very rare indeed.


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

In Canada some ES don't have the LSD. And in the US there are I30 with 5-speed gearbox ?!? It really exist !


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

k2000 said:


> In Canada some ES don't have the LSD. And in the US there are I30 with 5-speed gearbox ?!? It really exist !


No Maximas in the US came with LSD...it wasn't an option.
I30, yes as an option
...ES in Canada, yes it was an option not standard thus the 'rare' reference.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Jeff said:


> No Maximas in the US came with LSD...it wasn't an option.
> I30, yes as an option
> ...ES in Canada, yes it was an option not standard thus the 'rare' reference.


someone had mentioned it as an option on the 99 SE in a previous discussion. 
don't know if that has any truth or not though, something about a cold weather package :gotme:


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

RS5F50A best with fully syn 75w90 or mineral 80w90?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Manufacturer calls for 75w90 I believe.


----------



## cwfalconfootball (Jun 5, 2012)

I've heard lsd is rare for a maxima. I bought 2 cars in a row that had it. I got lucky


----------

